# Verkaufsberatung RM Hammer



## Klappi (8. Februar 2007)

hallo an alle,

ich bin ja im besitz eines rm hammer (das rote, modelljahr 2004) und überlege nun, dieses zu verkaufen. ich benutze es schlichtweg zu wenig und will auf was schnelleres für querfeldein umsteigen. doch ich bin mir keineswegs sicher, was ich noch dafür verlangen kann!

rahmen ist recht groß (vermute 21"), bin 1,93m und habe ihn als ersatz für das rm cardiac bekommen, als der rahmen den geist aufgegeben hat. der rahmen hat canti und disk aufnahmen und kam direkt von bikeaction.

schaltung ist ne sram x7, schaltwerk ebenso. umwerfer xt, kasette 105er und kurbel xt hollowtech II mit 48er kranz. vorbau von syntace, gabel ist ne alte aber überholte (war im service) judy sl auf 80mm. sattel und stütze sind nicht der rede wert. griffe von race face. der alte rm lenker. laufräder sind deore. reifen nobby nic. 

die kombinationen sind sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig, fahren sich aber sehr angenehm  

für tips und hifestellungen bin ich dankbar


----------



## csx (8. Februar 2007)

hmmmmm, wenn ich nicht so knapp bei kasse wäääär   hab auch noch sonen haufen hier rumstehn, der mal fertig werden soll(te). verkaufst auch was einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappi (8. Februar 2007)

das kommt drauf an... wenn sich die leute finden, die teile nehmen! 

jedoch wäre mir ein komplettverkauf am liebsten. daher auch die anfrage, was das ganze paket denn noch ungefähr wert ist.


----------



## toast198 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Habe grad deinen Thread entdeckt: hast du 'n Bild von deinem Hammer?


Grez


----------



## Klappi (13. Februar 2007)

könnte ich machen, das wäre kein problem.

werde es die tage eh nochmal gründlich putzen...


----------

